
This Video Game Will Break Your Heart - dankohn1
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/06/arts/that-dragon-cancer-video-game-will-break-your-heart.html
======
dankohn1
The story behind this game was movingly covered in podcasts by Radiolab and
Reply All.

[http://www.radiolab.org/story/cathedral/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/cathedral/)
[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/50-the-
cathedral/](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/50-the-cathedral/)

